# السلامة المهنية في المنشآت التجارية و الصناعية_طلب تبادل معايير و اشتراطات صحية



## xalainx (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحبــا و ســهلا

نحن في صدد تطبيق نظام السلامة المهنية في الانشطة التجارية مثل المخابز و الكراجات و المستودعات و مصانع الاسمنت و البلاستيك...


و لكن للأسف لم أجد اشتراطات صحية او تطبيق السلامة المهنية دقيق و معرف لتلك الانشطة 

مثال: المخابز..(الاخطار- من حيث التصميم و الشكل الهندسي ثم كمية الاضاءة - الافران- التهوية- الكهرباء-النقل اليدوي- الضوضاء- انواع التلوث و الحد منها- معدات الوقاية الشخصية......)

بحيث نلزم أصحاب المخابز و المصانع باتباع نظام السلامة المهنية و تطبيق الاشتراطات الصحية و سلامة العاميلين في تلك المجالات التجارية.

منتظــرة افــادتكم


و مشكوورين و ما تقصرون

أختكم من الامــارات
​


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2010)

اختى الكريمة

هذه منشاءات صناعيةو ليست تجارية و تخضع لقانون العمل 8 و كذلك قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 32 و اخيرا متطلبات نظام ادارة البيئة والصحة والسلامة ان كانت فى ابوظبى

بالنسبة لعملية تقييم المخاطر هناك الكثير من المخاطر فى كل من المنشاءات التى اشرتى اليها

انا ارتى مساعدة انا حاضر (يمكن مراسلتى على الخاص


تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (4 يناير 2010)

أختي الفاضلة xalainx

 من واقع كلامك أتوقع أنك تعملين في جهة حكومية فاسمحلي بالكلام مباشرة بدون تنميق حتى تصل الفكرة كما أريدها.. 

 أكبر مشكلة عندنا في الدول العربية تبدأ من سؤالك تحديداً... 

 من الخطأ .. بل أكبر خطأ تحديد اشتراطات السلامة لأي جهة معينة أو لعمل معين أو لوظيفة محددة... لسبب بسيط أنك تنفي عنها كل الاشتراطات الأخرى التي قد تنطبق عليه مستقبلاً وهنا ستدخل في مشكلة تحديث الاشتراطات كل فترة ومتابعة تطبيقها.. 

 ولأكون واضح في كلامي .. لننظر للنظام الأمريكي مثلاً فجميع ما كتبتيه من أنواع من أعمال تجارية وصناعية تغطى بنظام واحد هو نظام الأوشا أو نظام الإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية...

 وبالتالي على صاحب العمل نفسه أن يستعين بمهندس سلامة أو مختص بالسلامة ليعرف ما ينطبق عليه من شروط.. 

 أشرح بشكل أدق: الأوشا وضعوا كل احتياطات السلامة في كل شيء في قانونين هما 1926 و 1910 وهما ما يعرف بالصناعات العامة والإنشاءات.. ثم قالوا لكل أصحاب المصانع والمحلات إقرأوا النظامين وطبقوا ما ينطبق عليكم وإذا لم تعرفوا ما ينطبق عليكم أو شككتم نحن نجاوبكم... 

 ومن هنا ازدهر تخصص السلامة عندهم حيث أن الكثيرين بدأوا بالعمل كمستشارين سلامة مستقلين بحيث يمكن لأي جهة ان تستشيرهم، وبالتالي يقوم المستشار بتحديد احتياج الجهة صاحبة العمل ويعطيهم تقرير مفصل عما ينطبق على عملهم من احتياطات للسلامة.

 أتمنى أن لا تعيدوا اختراع العجلة وتخطئوا خطأ الدول العربية الأخرى بحيث تحددون لكل عمل اشتراطاته... 

 أما نحن في السعودية فلم نخطئ الخطأ هذا لأننا لا زلنا لا يوجد لدينا أي جهة تتابع أعمال السلامة.. يعني لا زلنا أقل من الصفر...​


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## safety113 (4 يناير 2010)

*كل ما تريدينه بموقع واحد*

السلام عليكم
كل ما تريدينه موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://www.moe.gov.bh/divisions/safety/index.htm


----------



## xalainx (5 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اختى الكريمة
> 
> هذه منشاءات صناعيةو ليست تجارية و تخضع لقانون العمل 8 و كذلك قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 32 و اخيرا متطلبات نظام ادارة البيئة والصحة والسلامة ان كانت فى ابوظبى
> 
> ...


 
ما قصرت اخويــه بس لم نجد اي قوانيين او في نظام الصحة و السلامة و البيئة 

فيه عمليات التقييم ، بنسوي ال controls measure بس بعد نحتاج لستاندر بالرغم من المامنا بالصحة و السلامة المهنية لم نجد شي محدد خاص بكل نشاط.


و السمووحه منك


----------



## xalainx (5 يناير 2010)

علي السبيعي قال:


> أختي الفاضلة xalainx
> 
> 
> من واقع كلامك أتوقع أنك تعملين في جهة حكومية فاسمحلي بالكلام مباشرة بدون تنميق حتى تصل الفكرة كما أريدها..
> ...






مرحبا أستــاذي علي السبيعي

نظام السلامة المهنية ، يطبق عندنا بشروط و اجتهادات شخصية و معايير محلية عالمية غير معروفة المصدر

للأسف مثل ما تفضلت ... نحن العرب ... نبا كل شي من غير ما نعرف شو ووين البنج مارك و نسوي حملة اعلامية نحن انتجنا الاكبر و الاضخم.

أنا قصدت يا أستاذي انا ابا شي دقيق بالانجليزي او بالعربي يحدد تطبيق السلامة المهنية

و فعلا الاستشارات بتكون لاحقا لشركة متخصصة ، لكن ليس الآن

و ان شاء الله ما نخطأ و نبدا من الصفر....

سوف اوضح الافكار لكم عقب ... و السمووحــة​


----------



## sayed00 (5 يناير 2010)

xalainx قال:


> ما قصرت اخويــه بس لم نجد اي قوانيين او في نظام الصحة و السلامة و البيئة
> 
> فيه عمليات التقييم ، بنسوي ال controls measure بس بعد نحتاج لستاندر بالرغم من المامنا بالصحة و السلامة المهنية لم نجد شي محدد خاص بكل نشاط.
> 
> ...


 
اخت الكريمة

فى اى امارة -- انا فى ابوظبى و قانون العمل الامارات بة جزء عن متطلبات السلامة و واضحة اكثر فى قرار مجاس الوزراء رقم 32 
و نظام ادارة البيئة و الصحة والسلامة بدئ تطبيقة فى امارة ابوظبى بقرار المجلس التنفيذى 

لو تحتاجى تفاصيل اكثر انا حاضر

تحياتى


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اخت الكريمة
> 
> فى اى امارة -- انا فى ابوظبى و قانون العمل الامارات بة جزء عن متطلبات السلامة و واضحة اكثر فى قرار مجاس الوزراء رقم 32
> و نظام ادارة البيئة و الصحة والسلامة بدئ تطبيقة فى امارة ابوظبى بقرار المجلس التنفيذى
> ...



مرحبا و سهلا أخويــه سيد

لدي علم فيـه و و بدوا يطبقوونه في بوظبي و نحن في حكومـــة ابوظبي

في انتظار ردك ... طرشت لك مسج ع الخاص​


----------



## koky2020 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب فى معلومات عن احصائات نصف سنوية بالنسبة لاصابات


----------

